# general advise please x



## bumble (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone, we're just brand new to this site and we are currently researching the idea of moving from Ireland to Canada - We've been looking at Halifax, As it seems like a really nice area and a major factor is my husband is a surfer and the beaches just seem to be amazing, the actual distance from home is very appealing for friends and family to come visit, now on a more serious side would be obviously jobs, my husband is a civil engineer and has been out of work for the past six months, could anyone tell me what would be the best part of Canada for someone in this line of work, we have two children, three and seven months so it is very important that our move will cover all the needs of a young family, I am a photographer and have my own Studio and would love to continue something similar when we move, canada is really appealing to us but would love some general advise on location or if there is any other civil engineers or construction workers in the same position as us or have already made the big move please advise


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

bumble said:


> Hi Everyone, we're just brand new to this site and we are currently researching the idea of moving from Ireland to Canada - We've been looking at Halifax, As it seems like a really nice area and a major factor is my husband is a surfer and the beaches just seem to be amazing, the actual distance from home is very appealing for friends and family to come visit, now on a more serious side would be obviously jobs, my husband is a civil engineer and has been out of work for the past six months, could anyone tell me what would be the best part of Canada for someone in this line of work, we have two children, three and seven months so it is very important that our move will cover all the needs of a young family, I am a photographer and have my own Studio and would love to continue something similar when we move, canada is really appealing to us but would love some general advise on location or if there is any other civil engineers or construction workers in the same position as us or have already made the big move please advise


Hello and welcome,

I can't help much in regards to your area of expertise. However, I have seen some ads for engineering positions (specially in Alberta and Saskatchewan).

Immigration to Canada is generally based on your ability to get a job offer from a local employer or be in the list of occupations needed here (list of 38).

If you have not yet done so, I strongly recommend you visit the official Immigration website (CIC): Welcome Page | Page d'accueil 

Once you have decided to take the plunge I would recommend you come on a reccie!

Much good luck!

PS* Here are some web links in case you want to look for jobs here:

www dot workopolis dot com
www dot monster dot ca
ca dot indeed dot com


----------



## canajun (Jul 10, 2010)

Halifax is physically closest to the UK if your relatives were going to go by boat, but it is quite isolated, it is cheaper to fly to Toronto. The economy of the eastern maritime provinces is not great, many native maritimers have to leave to get jobs elsewhere in Canada, most go to either Toronto area or out west to Alberta or BC. BC has traditionally suffered from a boom/bust economy, Alberta has oil and a relatively small population, so it is where many people move to find work, though most would rather have jobs in B.C. if they could get them, and move there to retire at least.


----------



## cyankahn (Jul 7, 2010)

canajun said:


> Halifax is physically closest to the UK if your relatives were going to go by boat, but it is quite isolated, it is cheaper to fly to Toronto. The economy of the eastern maritime provinces is not great, many native maritimers have to leave to get jobs elsewhere in Canada, most go to either Toronto area or out west to Alberta or BC. BC has traditionally suffered from a boom/bust economy, Alberta has oil and a relatively small population, so it is where many people move to find work, though most would rather have jobs in B.C. if they could get them, and move there to retire at least.


Why would they rather move to BC? Is it due to weather?


----------



## canajun (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes certainly milder winters. But BC also has more beautiful and varied landscapes, more options for outdoor activities like fishing and golf. There is great beauty in parts of Alberta, but I wouldn't describe it as bucolic. Alberta was settled by pretty serious grain farmers and oilmen, BC has always attracted people trying to get away from the uptight people back home.


----------



## bumble (Jul 9, 2010)

*Oh Canada you are so much bigger than Ireland*

Thanks for all the info and the websites, jobs obviously are a major factor, perfect situation for us would be to get a job offer before heading over, the more research we do the more excited we get, Ireland is pretty miserable at the moment with no job oppertunities, my husband is thirty two and feels he is definately not going to sit any longer on the dole allowance waiting on Ireland to bounce back, companies are closing everyday and its coming up on seven months since the company he worked for closed up. So many people in the same boat as us, very well educated but no jobs, so thats the situation here, busy, busy, busy, researching for new beginnings and we really think Canada is the place for us, so any other helpful info would be very much appreciated, thanks again x


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

canajun said:


> Halifax is physically closest to the UK if your relatives were going to go by boat, but it is quite isolated, it is cheaper to fly to Toronto. The economy of the eastern maritime provinces is not great, many native maritimers have to leave to get jobs elsewhere in Canada, most go to either Toronto area or out west to Alberta or BC. BC has traditionally suffered from a boom/bust economy, Alberta has oil and a relatively small population, so it is where many people move to find work, though most would rather have jobs in B.C. if they could get them, and move there to retire at least.


Halifax is isolated???? Yellowknife, Iqaluit are isolated but not, I think, Halifax. It is a Provincial capital, has a major university and is Canada's major port on the Atlantic.


----------



## canajun (Jul 10, 2010)

You are right, isolated is not the right word, what I meant is that just because it is closest to the UK as the crow flies, doesn't mean it is most convenient to visit. It would cost much more to fly from the UK to Halifax than to Toronto.


----------

